# Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 VC



## preppyak (Dec 18, 2014)

The leaked price is apparently $1499, which makes it a pretty interesting option if they've kept the lens sharp at 15mm f/2.8.

Translated press release is here: https://translate.google.com/translate?depth=1&hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https://www.tamron.co.jp/news/release_2014/1218.html

http://www.canonwatch.com/tamron-sp-15-30mm-f2-8-di-vc-lens-officialy-announced/


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

preppyak said:


> The leaked price is apparently $1499, which makes it a pretty interesting option if they've kept the lens sharp at 15mm f/2.8.
> 
> Translated press release is here: https://translate.google.com/translate?depth=1&hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https://www.tamron.co.jp/news/release_2014/1218.html
> 
> http://www.canonwatch.com/tamron-sp-15-30mm-f2-8-di-vc-lens-officialy-announced/



it is an interesting lens, but I find when i shoot UWA i also shoot higher f-value as it tends to be a landscape... the appeal of fast UWA is minimal for me.

A bigger question will be for astro and how the AF can keep up.


----------

